# 80050 - General Health panel



## rthames052006 (Jul 20, 2011)

I am wondering about this... patient has Blue Cross as their primary insurance and Highmark Medicare as secondary.  Patient had labs done including 80050 General Health panel.  We know Medicare doesn't recognize this cpt code.  Primary carrier applied towards deductible and Medicare has paid all except this panel stating patient liability.  My question is would it be correct to unbundle this particular panel and bill them out separately as we would have done this if Medicare was primary.  The issue i am seeing with this is that if we do that wouldn't we have to rebill the primary carrier the same way to get an updated eob that shows the tests individually?  

I just want to make sure I cover my butt on this, or do we just bill the patient as the Medicare eob states?

Any takers while I check out Highmarks website...

TIA


----------

